
Paul Manafort Indicted - berbec
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/30/us/politics/paul-manafort-indicted.html
======
Zigurd
Not a good person. He essentially worked for Russian interests in Ukraine in
ways that got Ukrainians killed, never mind being directly opposed to US
interests. He has also worked against the Magnitsky sanctions, which takes
some extraordinary moral flexibility. He took blood money. Then he evaded
taxes on blood money. Manafort's client, Yaunukovich fled for his life from
the people he betrayed. After Mueller is done with him, the Ukrainians
probably want a piece of Manafort.

This isn't just acting on behalf of foreign commercial interests in the "we'd
like you to buy our steel or grain or whatever" way. This is working for an
adversary of the US, to subvert US interests with the highest stakes for the
future of Europe.

